# Mr. Harris Harrington



## evoorgxulf (Sep 24, 2012)

Good Morning,

Does anyone have any feedback on Mr. Harris Harrington's "Depersonalization Recovery Program?"

Also, any feedback on the Linden Method would be greatly appreciated as well.

Bottomline...which of this programs would you choose?

Thank you,

Blake


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

he's a load of shit wankstain scammer.


----------



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

I asked my therapist about these and she said don't you think if they were the solution to your problems then the NHS or the health care service would be using them. They will tell you nothing you don't already know, they just want your money. You're better off spending it on a good therapist.


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Elger said:


> I asked my therapist about these and she said don't you think if they were the solution to your problems then the NHS or the health care service would be using them. They will tell you nothing you don't already know, they just want your money. You're better off spending it on a good therapist.


 So your therapist who doesn't want to lose out on your money recommended that you keep seeing her instead of looking for a solution elsewhere?

That's Shocking! LOL.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Those programs are hundreds of dollars, you can get the same info
from 60$ in books. They're mindfulness, exercise, nutrition, healthy life style and keeping busy.


----------



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

Skynet said:


> So your therapist who doesn't want to lose out on your money recommended that you keep seeing her instead of looking for a solution elsewhere?
> 
> That's Shocking! LOL.


No, it's free with the NHS, I don't pay her.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Elger said:


> I asked my therapist about these and she said don't you think if they were the solution to your problems then the NHS or the health care service would be using them. They will tell you nothing you don't already know, they just want your money. You're better off spending it on a good therapist.


The NHS certainly does not have the solution to everything! I've had more and better care privately than NHS can shake a stick at. With mental health, they are totally useless.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah download it for free somewhere and then you won't be dissapointed if it doesn't help you.


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

I wouldn't call him a scammer, I just think he's capitalizing. There is a lack of resources/information on how to overcome this and he is supposedly providing an almost fool-proof method to combat an overlooked disorder - for a fee. He's an amateur businessman who has got a way to exploit a certain market, you could question his character or motives, but I wouldn't simply discount what he's saying because of this.

I torrented his program and he seems genuine enough...the information is helpful to a degree and it isn't very radical or controversial, a lot of it can be gathered by reading these forums for a while.

I value his and others (especially those who share their stories without expectation of being paid) personal anecdotes for how they got over DP. His is simply one of many, and they are all saying pretty similar things in the end: Don't obsess, don't give into anxiety, if you can you should eat right and exercise, find ways to cope, confront your past traumas and deal with worries in therapy, don't stay in all day, go out into the world and interact with people, etc. You've read it all over and over from people who've recovered.


----------



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

Delicate said:


> The NHS certainly does not have the solution to everything! I've had more and better care privately than NHS can shake a stick at. With mental health, they are totally useless.


I never said they did! But Harris Harrington certainly doesn't have the answers either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Elger said:


> I never said they did! But Harris Harrington certainly doesn't have the answers either.


I think people have to find what works for them and I'm sure he works for some... I can't afford his program though so all I know is that he has a silly name


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Delicate said:


> I think people have to find what works for them and I'm sure he works for some... I can't afford his program though so all I know is that he has a silly name


 I stared at a bumper sticker in my room once for 45 minutes and got totally better for two years! That worked better for me than the past 10 years of therapy has.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah sure. Bumper sticker.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't think he is a scammer and I think there is alot of truth in what he saying

especially the part about dysfunctional family systems and emotional abuse .. co-dependance and not expressing your feelings

I think that "panic" is the emotional energy that has built up over years of emotional trauma that has not been dealt with and of course bottling up your feelings

I used to be very emotionally expressive before my high school years so obviously I learned to shut it down ... anyways that my opinion there is alot of truth in what he is saying and although I didnt use his exact method to assist me in my recovery I no longer suffer with panic and phobias anymore thank god


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

I think HH really gets down to the nitty gritty, he really did alot of research to back up what he says so I really don't think he's a con artist out to make a buck. He cured himself out of sheer will by getting to the bottom of what dp is and why it happens. The reason why his program isn't used by experts is because experts don't take the disorder seriously to begin with. They treat it like a side symptom of anxiety. So I have to say the fact that he really got into depth about attachment theory, dysfunctional family systems and the need for exercises to integrate the brain made alot of sense and made me feel like I was 'curable' and ultimately in control of curing myself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

missjess said:


> I don't think he is a scammer and I think there is alot of truth in what he saying
> 
> especially the part about dysfunctional family systems and emotional abuse .. co-dependance and not expressing your feelings
> 
> ...


What you described is exactly me. Do you mind me asking what helped you recover from your panic and phobias?


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

His program didn't do anything for me.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Delicate said:


> What you described is exactly me. Do you mind me asking what helped you recover from your panic and phobias?


Honestly when I first got DP I was a mess and took me 8 solid months to recover from the insane panic attacks and in that time of course self esteem hit rock bottom and I started to fear leaving the house

It was gradual for me and I did take medication initially to help ... what I have used this year to help with the dissociation and numbness and disconnection was Iboga which is a plant medicine ... also I basically went inside of myself for answers and to work myself out I didnt do this alone I did a process called the liberator method which helped me resolve alot of different layers of beliefs that I had which were all false and contributing to my inner conflict

Alot self care, self love and complete self acceptance will help you to get out of this hole...facing your fears and building self esteem 
can I ask how you are and where are you living currently? are you still with your family


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

kate_edwin said:


> Yeah sure. Bumper sticker.


 Believe it or not that's what happened. I was 17 years old and had three solid months of DP. The light headed/dizziness sensation is what bothered me most. So one morning I woke up and decided to stare at one object in my bedroom. I just happened to pick a bumper sticker that I had stuck on a drawer across the room. I sat on my bed and stared at it for 45 minutes straight. The intense concentration allowed my breathing pattern to slow and it somehow got my brain to relax. I then walked into my kitchen and the DP instantly went away as if someone flipped a switch. I think I meditated myself out of DP without even realizing what I was doing.

So YEAH.... Bumper Sticker!


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

\


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

missjess said:


> Honestly when I first got DP I was a mess and took me 8 solid months to recover from the insane panic attacks and in that time of course self esteem hit rock bottom and I started to fear leaving the house
> 
> It was gradual for me and I did take medication initially to help ... what I have used this year to help with the dissociation and numbness and disconnection was Iboga which is a plant medicine ... also I basically went inside of myself for answers and to work myself out I didnt do this alone I did a process called the liberator method which helped me resolve alot of different layers of beliefs that I had which were all false and contributing to my inner conflict
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the response! You offer some really good advice that I really know I should take on board. I will research the liberator method. 
I live with my husband currently, on benefits, we rent in his hometown. haven't lived with my family since I was 16 because my psych suggested i get out of there so i moved into my husbands bedroom at his family's house first and then we got a place of our own, so I've never really lived on my own. I will never go back to my family again though, that's for sure lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Skynet said:


> \


Haha skynet, you are awesome xD


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I got it for free off someone and it didn't do anything for me either. But if it helps you go for it. Don't pay for it though...


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Skynet said:


> I stared at a bumper sticker in my room once for 45 minutes and got totally better for two years! That worked better for me than the past 10 years of therapy has.


I know this is legit cause i remember you saying this a couple of years ago actually, its a shame people have to be negative about it. Anythings worth a try to get out of this hell


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm the most honest person you could ever meet. If I say something, it means it's true. So to what's her face.... *Yeah Bumper Sticker!!!!* LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Fearless said:


> Harrington gives you very valuable information about DP. The reason people say its scam is because they are looking for the easy and comforting solution.


What he said in his YouTube vids totally rang true with me. But that's as far as I got


----------



## evoorgxulf (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your feedback.

I decided to go ahead and give his program a try and it's better than nothing. Especially since I know little to nothing about DP to begin with, so I gotta start somewhere.

He seems sincere and so far I've learned a few things.

Blake


----------



## skyrise (Sep 5, 2012)

evoorgxulf said:


> Thanks to everyone for your feedback.
> 
> I decided to go ahead and give his program a try and it's better than nothing. Especially since I know little to nothing about DP to begin with, so I gotta start somewhere.
> 
> ...


So, any updates?


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I've healed myself three times from full blown DP over the past 20 years and I just purchased Harrington's CD's. I have totally learned to manage my DP with the help of a program that I created for myself and after reviewing Harrington's website, I see that he had discovered many of the same things that I have found to work for myself. I purchased his program because I want to push myself to look again at the root causes of my DP. I am hoping that if I can work out some of those underlying issues, I may be able to prevent my DP from coming back. I am tired of rearranging my life around DP and my fear of DP's return if I don't keep my triggers in check. For instance, my impending family visit in a month is probably at the root of my latest relapse and I am hoping if I can hash out more of my childhood trauma, I won't be triggered by the mention of my family visiting.

The other reason I purchased the CD's: I want to share (FOR FREE) the motivational audio recordings that I made for myself that help me to overcome DP and I want to use some of his findings in my recordings. Presently, I am rewriting my scripts for the CD's and modifying them for the general DP public. I am hoping to post them online within the next month or two. They are very very different than anything I have seen out there. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

Great resource, Fearless. Thanks! Well said and explained so perfectly!


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, all his posts are amazing. Pinned in my favorites!


----------



## themaxx10 (Nov 20, 2013)

His program is not a scam, it is culled from many sources but Harris always cites his sources if you want to find them for further research. He does a good job of summing up many major relevant topics in psychology through the lens of DP/DR. His own personal story and recovery also seems quite genuine to me.

Whether the program will work for you, or anyone else, I don't know. Whether the program is worth $5 or $500, that's a pretty subjective question. But I think he developed the program with good intent. I might have chosen a different pricing/marketing strategy, hoping for more total sales with a lower price that more people can afford, but that is his prerogative and is a separate issue.

If any case his program currently is only $18, for that price I think it is well worth it, if you feel your DP/DR has some connection with your personal/emotional difficulties from your past. If you are certain that your DP/DR is purely chemical or drug induced, then this program will not help you as it goes in a totally different direction. Basically, if you like reading Fearless's blog then this will be right up your alley. If not, then it probably won't be.

It is available via torrent, if one cannot pay the $18.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Skynet said:


> So your therapist who doesn't want to lose out on your money recommended that you keep seeing her instead of looking for a solution elsewhere?
> 
> That's Shocking! LOL.


Tell me more how a random guy on the internet cured an almost not-studied at all condition and will tell you the secret for some cash.
Never go full retard, even if you are dp'ed.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

opie37060 said:


> His program didn't do anything for me.


Oh My GOOdneSS WHHAT AAA shocKKKK!!!!


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Fearless said:


> Harrington gives you very valuable information about DP. The reason people say its scam is because they are looking for the easy and comforting solution.


Correction:

the reason people say it's a scum is the 100% over night recovery guaranteed for your money while what you get is -10 hours of your life.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2014)

Fearless said:


>


Damn, I wish I saw this video 15 years ago. I've only had DP for 9 years lol.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

bill said:


> Hi Skynet, just had a brilliant money making idea mate, why don't me and you market a DP/DR cure, based on your recovery.
> 
> We could name it, The Skynet Program, this would consist of a bumper sticker and a piece of paper with the instructions on it (Just stare for 45 mins), cost $50/£50, we could make a fortune my friend.
> 
> ...


Hey bill, 
in case Skynet does not reply to your offer, i would like to be the one to hit the market with you. I have a Ph.d in pseudoscience from Google University
and i already edited a chapter on supplements. Please let me know what you think,

Heartless


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

I did the visualizations from *The Linden Method* for one night, and noticed a big difference once I woke up the next morning. I plan on going back to it and really sticking with it. The only way these programs don't work is if you're already convinced they're a scam without really understanding their teachings. You're convinced there's no end to your misery, and nobody could just talk you out of it.

Give it a shot.


----------

